
Clojure Repl in Excel - sea6ear
https://github.com/whamtet/Excel-REPL
======
escherize
If you need to produce some spreadsheets from Clojure, there's a wonderful
library by Tom Faulhaber lets you define a spreadsheet as a template, then
simply turn Clojure data structures into an .xlsx file.

He gave a talk on it at Clojure West 2015 [1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnJs79W0BDo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnJs79W0BDo)

------
JadeNB
This may be a naïve question, but, if it is possible to install _without_
administrator privileges (which we should be trying to get everyone accustomed
to doing anyway), then why is it set up to install _with_ them by default?

------
detaro
Very cool!

kinda funny: Visual Studio project. Excel on Windows. "__MACOSX"-folder in
.zip-file ;)

------
sytringy05
Wow. whamtet must have had a very particular itch that needed scratching....

------
mraison
Is there any chance to have this working with the OSX version of Excel?

I don't know much about the Excel environment and ClojureCLR so I don't know
if it's feasible at all.

------
mikerichards
Good to see ClojureCLR getting some cool usage. If only Visual Studio had some
awesome integration like the Intellij Clojure plugin Cursive.

------
reilly3000
I was just lamenting about this not existing and how useful it would be. Woot!

------
hacker_9
Cool concept. Still don't think it's worth learning the lisp syntax for
though.

~~~
Skinney
Learning the Lisp syntax takes (quite literally) 2 minutes. Getting used to
the Lisp syntax however...

~~~
fnordsensei
Agreed. I think people sometimes use "syntax" to mean the entire package—code
as data/data as code, immutability, functional transformation over data
structures as opposed to mutation of objects and so on and so forth.

The syntax is literally,

    
    
      (verb arg1, arg2… argn)
    

and you're more or less done. The other stuff, however…

